# Shrimp with philly herb and garlic cream cheese



## smokingd (Jun 11, 2009)

I have been thinking abt since sunday.  So I had so shrimp and some leftover chip dip.  Little bit o jeff's rub. 


Got'em wrapped (that's right full piece oh bacon)


On the Q


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking good so far, Dennis.  Keep us posted.


----------



## beerbelly (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks like you are breaking in your new cutting board/table.  Sure looks good, nice job on it.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 11, 2009)

Things are looking good for you.  nice.


----------



## smokingd (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry for the delay power went down last night.


Here is the end result they were plated right afterthe pic.  Forgot to mention I used mesquite kept temp around 210 for 1.5 hrs


----------

